# Dave the Dead's YardHaunt2008 video



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here it is folks...enjoy.
yardhaunt2008 :: YardHaunt2008 remix remix by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that is kick @$$ , love the black and white, music is sweet-----  hey dave --Ephram Vessell 's lips are moving--and no im not eating any brownies


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Dave, you are definitely a master! great vid!!
love the end when the props - well I won't give it away!!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

The details of all your props are truly amazing! I can't even imagine the countless hours it took to create them.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!! Im still moving in!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great display ( but you already knew that!). Both the day and night pics are super. Love the lighting scheme; very eerie. So many creative props.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Great! I like the black and white, and great lighting! I like how you see sandman at the very end, since he stayed up there, is he still up there? 
Great job Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What more can I say? Just fantastic work (and I was so happy to see you put the props cleaning up part in there at the end). The sandman, the guy with the lantern, the little jeweler with a lot of teeth, the horse and carriage - so many beautiful props! Great video and great sound track (where's that from, BTW?)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool as always Dave..I am also glad you added that ending ..wish mine did that too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WAY COOL Dave....the sandman makes a good ending...Really nice work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave that's just amazing. Your haunt is spectacular and the video is a work of art. Great job on both.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Three words: Holy Freakin' Crap!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave the Dead
He never goes to bed
He just stays up late
Making props that are great
Such an inspiration to all
~ and a great guy too
As I've said before................
Dave.....I HATE YOU!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Dave the Dead
> He never goes to bed
> He just stays up late
> Making props that are great
> ...


LMAO___hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, as always that was totally awesome. Black and white kicked ass!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think I had as much fun putting together the slideshow as I do when I build props.


well....almost


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Dave that is great. The loving couple on the swing. I do have one question though...who was the blue guy? I'm sure was blue. (New friggin' monitor still to dark to see properly. Need to put old on back on to see Dave's Video right.) As always ..if I could just have a quarter of your talent (I'll come and take it, if I thought it would help) I'll be happy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We don't hate Dave.
Look at that Reaper. 
The details he has made.

Monster mud and gray paint.
If he gave me a prop, 
with joy I would faint!

Now everybody else must follow Lagrousome and post a poem in Dave's honor.
LOL!

Fantastic as always, Dave!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Great job Dave!!! Where in the world are you gonna store it all? Uhm, I still have some room !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> Dave that is great. The loving couple on the swing. I do have one question though...who was the blue guy? I'm sure was blue. (New friggin' monitor still to dark to see properly. Need to put old on back on to see Dave's Video right.) As always ..if I could just have a quarter of your talent (I'll come and take it, if I thought it would help) I'll be happy.


when i saw the blue guy i immediatley thought of 'the corpse bride' in it all the dead people had blue faces....

just an educated guess

that was a bad ass haunt!


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice Display! - I particularly like the fact that a lot of the props (if not all) are handmade. Great Job!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

DtD WOW...! I hope someday to have a display like yours. When you watch your video it make you want to run out and start working on props..! Great Video thank you..!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yuppers...Terrific, awesome work Dave! I loved the props, and the vid was nicely done!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!

Ededdeddy..that is Emerson Blue, aka "Blue-Bury". I had hoped his flourescent blue color would glow better in blacklight, but it looked really weak...the red set him off much better. 

Lagrousome and HB...you are both quite the poets....lmao! funny stuff.

IndyAndy...remember that shed in the backyard? It all fits nicely with room to spare since I have "thinned the herd" so to speak. 

DA27...Corpse Bride is definitely an inspiration as well as all of Tim Burton's works...I had that in mind when I made Emerson as far as keeping him very 'cartoonish'.

Gravestalker...yes, most of the display is homemade. I still have some skulls and small accents that are storebought, but other than that it is all mine. 

Devil...keep building and hanging around this place...LOTS of inspiration to be had, and there couldn't be a nicer bunch of folks for sharing ideas and helping others.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, Dave! Yours is certainly one of the most artistic haunts out there! Too bad we can't all see this stuff in person...

AAGH*! It's just so cool!

One question: What was going on at the end when they all started moving?


*it seems your haunt is just so amazing that I had to invent a new word to describe my excitement


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Can't come up with a good poem in a minute.

It just kept getting better and better.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

all I can say Dave is wow!!! loved all of it! the witch is great, love the whole cauldrin display, may have to "borrow" some ideas for next year, ! again, wow!!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

as soon as i saw "dave the dead" haunt i had to see it. i can't even express how much you inspire me, man! btw, i want you music!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

As usual you never cease to amaze me Dave. I just love all your props....so unusual and inpsiring. I hope one day to as good as you!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Super job Dave. Cant wait to get together again and build some stuff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Always an inspiration!
One of these days I hope to recreate your sandman and lantern carrier. I think they are my favorites! One question, your old man on the bench, is he a dressed pvc frame? Do you take him apart or keep him as is off season? That would surely let his clothes age nicely!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Always an inspiration!
> One of these days I hope to recreate your sandman and lantern carrier. I think they are my favorites! One question, your old man on the bench, is he a dressed pvc frame? Do you take him apart or keep him as is off season? That would surely let his clothes age nicely!


He is pvc and wood...a fully jointed armature. T-Bone stays dressed all year long and ends up all sorts of places.....


----------

